# Bultaco...



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Bultaco puts its motorcycle know-how into a 2,000-watt electric bike


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

"The battery can deliver the rider up to 18.6 miles (30 km) without any pedaling, and the motor can propel the rider to a top speed of 37 mph (60 km/h)."

"In place of the 26-, 27.5- or 29-in tires that are standard in the mountain bike industry, the Brinco wears 24-in wheels. Those 24s hold onto burly, 3-in-wide tires."

"The 86-lb (39-kg) bike puts plenty of cushion between rider and hard ground – 8.5 in (217 mm) of travel in back and 7 in (180 mm) up front."



Just because it has cranks, doesn't make it a mtn bike.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Nicely done, but moped or motorcycle in CA AFAIK; guess if it was registered, it could be ridden on fire roads (along with any other registered vehicle). The crankset is perfunctory since I doubt anyone but King Kong (or the previous poster) could pedal it.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Bultaco couldn't build a decent Motorcycle so I suspect this will be on par with all of their other crap.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Really?

Jim Pomeroy was the first American to win a world event back in the day!

ON A BULTACO

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Pomeroy_(motocross)

Proved wrong again!
tiretracks


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Why put pedals on it? Even a pro rider going hard in eco mode would only be providing something like 30% of the power. In the other modes... 

Looks like a fun electric trials/light trail moto, though.

-Walt


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

mtnbikej said:


> "In place of the 26-, 27.5- or 29-in tires that are standard in the mountain bike industry, the Brinco wears 24-in wheels. Those 24s hold onto burly, 3-in-wide tires."


This is the best part of this. There is hope that I will still be able to readily get 24in Downhill tires for my old school Specialized Big Hit.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

KJ, you might consider moped rims; I think that 17" corresponds to 24" bike (AFAIK moped and mc rims are measured accross the ID of the rim, while bikes the OD of the tire. Of course, probably too heavy if you need to pedal up the hill.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

i only pedal that bike to keep downhill momentum.

park only.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

NEPMTBA said:


> Really?
> 
> Jim Pomeroy was the first American to win a world event back in the day!
> 
> ...


And then were promptly surpassed by every other company that made motorcycles. So, not wrong.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

.
I'll just leave this here.









Some may think it must be his favorite, but its the only moto NOT inside with the rest of 'em. Hmmm...

Catfish ...


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

tiretracks said:


> And then were promptly surpassed by every other company that made motorcycles. So, not wrong.


 WRONG You said they "couldn't build" a decent motorcycle! Ha!


----------

